# Baby goat sees herself in the mirror



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Just ran across this on Youtube  though you guys would get some laughs out of this.

"Baby goat sees herself in the mirror."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

lol....


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

that is cute. wonder what the dog was thinking.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

He he he!


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

O-M-Gooooodnessss am I the only one NOT laughing!!!! eeeeaassshhhh I don't want that broken thank you.. back outside.. the weather is nice.. go on.. have fun outside


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

goatylisa said:


> O-M-Gooooodnessss am I the only one NOT laughing!!!! eeeeaassshhhh I don't want that broken thank you.. back outside.. the weather is nice.. go on.. have fun outside


Yea, I nearly had a doe smash my sliding glass back door when she saw her own reflecting!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

The first thing I worried about was the mirror breaking but she's not really slamming which is just like new friends play. Absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Goatnewbie101 (Nov 27, 2012)

This is pretty funny but then I got a little sad, she just wants a friend lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Too cute! 
:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:

I was thinking the same thing, oh no, she is going to shatter the mirror.


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

OMG Charlotte! Too cute..lol


----------

